# Vintage treamlight (Kel-Lite) 2C



## konifans (Sep 5, 2015)

*Vintage Streamlight (Kel-Lite) 2C*

I just got this vintage light. It was produced right after Streamlight buying Kel-lite in early 1980S so the body looks like a Kel-Lite more than Streamlight. This is the smallest 2-cell C size flashlight I have ever seen. Twist for on / off and using P13.5S bulb (same as Maglite) I use 2 x 18500 LiFePO4 batteries with a 6V Krypton bulb. Looks very nice. It is also possible to use 18500/25500/26500 (inner diameter of the battery compartment fits a battery with 26mm diameter) Li-ion batteries, or even 3x CR123A batteries with a 10 or 15 watts Xenon bulb.


It is so big compared with Maglite Solitaire






But it is this small when compared with Maglite 2C






Compared with Surefire 9P and Z2





Some more pics


----------



## swampgator (Sep 7, 2015)

What is the beam like compared to the Maglite? 

I've always wanted a Kel like you have.


----------



## Stream (Sep 9, 2015)

Wow, that's an awesome light. Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 12, 2015)

Looks very close to my L-Mini II!

I would love one like that!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2015)

That's both Kool _*and*_ the Gang.


----------



## Grijon (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes, thanks for sharing, konifans!


----------



## AVService (Sep 25, 2015)

Funny i am not sure i have ever seen another one?
I stuck an LED in mine!

Mine is obviously a user too!


----------



## bakerteam (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi , I'm new in this forum .Actually I m looking to buy one of these streamlight flashlights that you post ,please AVService and Conifans if you sell your flashlights or you know anyone who sell a similar flashlight please send me at [email protected].
Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Vintage streamlight (Kel-Lite) 2C*

This thread just costed me $63....

Subliminal OCD voices forced me to click the Buy it Now button for this...




I just gotta know how it works.


----------



## konifans (Aug 8, 2017)

*Re: Vintage streamlight (Kel-Lite) 2C*

Hey Mr. Fixer,

I got the same light last year. That is a HEAVY brass light. Do you have any information about this light? I have seen a few copies and usually it comes with that wooden box, and with a name plate on the top of it, like a gift from a company?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 9, 2017)

*Re: Vintage streamlight (Kel-Lite) 2C*

I just gained more info from your post than I knew already.

But will definitely look into it.

Edit:
On 8/11/17 there was a brass executive light on Canadian eBay that ships from South Carolina for $25. Looks brand new if anybody is interested. 

Anyway thinking/wondering about the featured light in this thread I did a 2C/ PR2 to 2x18500 LifePo4 and 4 cell bulb mod the brass light to see how it might do in that Streamlight....




Not too shabby in stock form
But....





wow, Wow, WOW!!
Forgive the rings as the bulb I used is a bi-pin shaped globe'd PR base xenon that casts a ringy spill. (I'm out of stock of 4 cell kryptons)


----------



## konifans (Aug 19, 2017)

*Re: Vintage streamlight (Kel-Lite) 2C*



bykfixer said:


> (I'm out of stock of 4 cell kryptons)



I guess we better use a 5-cell (6V) bulb with 2*Lifepo4 (6.4V)? The 4-cell bulb should be 4.8V, but if it does not  it should be very bright. This unknown brass light has metal reflector and glass lens, it should work fine with 2* Lifepo4 or Li-ion.


----------

